# BASIC language



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

What is the best compiler for basic? What is the best free compiler for basic?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

BASIC..... brings back memories... i used to use QB a few years back. back then i used QBasic 4.7 cuz it gave me the ability to compile into an EXEcutable file. which made things nifty.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

ROTfLMAO, BASIC, WOW, i'm sorry, but why are you learning basic, there are many better languages out there.


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

i know........i just thought it'd be a good place to start right?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

LoneWolf071 said:


> ROTfLMAO, BASIC, WOW, i'm sorry, but why are you learning basic, there are many better languages out there.


SO what - if you can understand programming in one language you can do it in basically any. BASIC is good to start out with and learn the "BASICS" !!!! duh.... :wink:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yes BASIC is pretty simple... like i said QB 4.7 there may be a newer version out now... last time i knew the compiler was free.. and you can code with it too!


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks sarkast............and the other dude


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Directory's page for BASIC

Open Directory's page for QBasic

BASIC might be a good place for you to start. It is simple enough anyone should be able to learn it.

You might consider Java as a language to start with. Easy and very similar to other commonly used languages like C++, so it's easy to learn another language later.

Here's a link to Sun's Java tutorial if you are interested.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

> Thanks sarkast............and the other dude


feels happy to be considered the "OTHER Dude"


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

Lol, but when I was writing the message I forgot your name.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

heheh it okies... i knew it happened... i just thought it was funny.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

This does bring back memories. Great links shuuhen.

I think BASIC is a good language to start off. You should probably then go with C language and maybe even more object oriented languages like C++ and Java as mentioned earlier. Once you know one of those (C, C++, Java), the concepts should be very similar in other languages.


----------

